# I've been Hacked!



## Hypershad12 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just went to check my profile and I saw my info changed. Is there an I.p Log? Someone broke into my account!


----------



## clonesniper666 (Sep 25, 2009)

If you have been hacked then how do we know this is really you, then? But to be serious that sucks man hope you get it fixed.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 25, 2009)

That sucks,someone should look into that.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 25, 2009)

I didn't get this bug for me, as of now. I did experienced that bug before once when I was new at GBAtemp (July 2009), but I logged out and logged in as antonkan.


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 25, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> I didn't get this bug for me, as of now. I did experienced that bug before once when I was new at GBAtemp (July 2009), but I logged out and logged in as antonkan.



So that's where the name came from.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 25, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> I didn't get this bug for me, as of now. I did experienced that bug before once when I was new at GBAtemp (July 2009), but I logged out and logged in as antonkan.


Good bye.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 25, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> I didn't get this bug for me, as of now. I did experienced that bug before once when I was new at GBAtemp (July 2009), but I logged out and logged in as antonkan.


Please use grammar.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, that's terrible. I would freak out if somebody logged in as me! o_o


----------



## Opium (Sep 25, 2009)

There isn't an ip log I'm aware of that tracks people logging into your account on separate instances. If I were you I'd change your password to be sure. If someone got into your account, chances are they know you. You've got to ask the question why a random would want to get into your account to change a little bit of profile information. Not very likely.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 25, 2009)

Actually this isn't the first case of people logging in with other accounts without actually doing a thing, here on GBAtemp.

Just yesterday a guy posted with his account, and the resulting post was posted as King Zargo. He had to log in and out to return to his real account.
And a few weeks ago, there was a guy which logged in as Zerrix randomly.

There's actually something very wrong with the temp, I guess.


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

^

Eh what? That was me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah I remember this, there were several members, like raulpica mentioned, zerrix was one of them. I think that there was a member who had someone posted a topic saying that he was gay too? And I think it was same for p1ngpong too? Someone should fix it.

I shall try logging ina nd out now and hope i log in as Hadrian


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah it sounds like that logging in as other people bug. It hasn't happened to me again since I changed my pass though. And thankfully nobody decided to be a douche when they did log in as me.


----------



## bmaster154 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, why would someone go on purpose to steal your account? I mean, what is there to steal from you? Unless that person hates you and wants to make you seem like a retard.


----------

